# Wondering if I did something wrong



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boomers now about 9.5 months old. He's the sweetest little dog though he's startin to do a few things that worry me.

1) He's chewing the carpet. He's never done this before and I dont know where its coming from.

2) He's being hyper protective of bones. It used to be just a new toy he'd do this with.. and then after half an hour he'd come up and le tyou play with it and him. Now he'll come to you but his ears will go down the tail will go down and if you touch the bone he'll growl. Or if you go to him he'll pee (like he's scared). I've been trying to teach him to give me his toys and what not by offering something he wants more than is in his mouth. When he gives it to me he gets a treat or whatever and lots of praise. He actually cowered at me when I went to pet him the other day with his bone in his mouth. He gets scolded when he growls. 

3) He peed in the kitchen today when we came home. Usually he's very good about asking to go out, and he hasnt done an excited puppy pee in a LONG time. He did however come out on the porch to greet me which I suppose was his way of saying "Mom.. NOW!!!" But I didn't see it and didn't have his leash so I put him back inside.


I'm just worried that something wierd is going on here. When he doesnt have his bone he acts just like he always has. He's a kissy lil baby that wants to be petted. I've actually thought of discontinuing the bones, but when he doesnt have a bone to chew on he gets into more trouble. 

help?


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

1--he might be bored, try putting natures miracle or bitter apple spray on the part that he's chewing. and which you catch him, say "no" and give him a toy.

2--make him do lots of tricks for a toy or treat. take the bone, if he tries to growl, say "no" sternly-dont yell, and say 'sit, down, stay', and then give the bone back. 

and how do you go to him? if you hover over him, then try approaching him differently. do you scold him? maybe try to 'correct' him differently. say 'uh uh' and take away something that he's protecting. 

do you know that everyone in the family is treating him with respect? 

and what you're doing, about teaching "give" and give him a treat--thats good.









3--so the reason he peed in the kitchen is your fault, right? because he gave you a signal, right? 

he might be going through a stage, which is totally normal. like ellie was 3 months old when we started formal training. she did perfect, then at 8 months -10 months she went through a stage where she didnt want to listen. it was soo weird. 


if no ones advice works, try out www.unclematty.com take the little quiz to see if your dog is aggressive (which i doubt), but i understand how you're worried.







good luck


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2004)

It seems these "little white dogs" have us humans figured out! "Tucker", our new Maltese is 5 months old and was neutered 2 weeks past. He has what some people call "submissive urination". The vet found a bladder infection and put him on antibiotics. He seemed better about "dripping " when we pick him up, but now has started again. I hope ir just the "young " age & he will outgrow it. Does anybody think this may be the problem? We have two other dogs, a black lab. & a terrier mix. Tucker has them on the "go" all the time. They are older.All these Malteses seem to have their own personality. It is difficult to figure out what to do to remedy these "quirks"


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Boom has had some agressive tendancies. He had a lil kid about two months ago pull his hair on his head and he snapped at the kid.. he didn't get the kid (I think had he wanted to he would have) but I couldn't blame him for defending himself. (The kid pulled his hair so hard Boom cried!) After that for atleast a month if a kid petted him I'd have to watch very closely because he would sometimes try to nip at kids. He's much better about that now as I made him be around kids to relearn the trust there. I'm also much more picky about what kids I let pet him.

He has also bitten me once to the point of drawing blood. He had a bone (i think) under the table, I reached to pet him and he got my thumb good. This was the day AFTER the kid thing. He did a very simular thing to my MIL. I took this as an alpha dog thing. Every time I went to pet him or play with him or take him out or do anything I made him sit for me first. I also worked more with him on basic things like sit and down and come. (I can't seem to teach him to stay).

We got him neutered about a month ago. Things were good. He seemed a bit more calm. He also wanted to cuddle more.

Then the day before yesterday he was chewing on the carpet. My husband went to get the carpet out of his mouth but Boom had clamped down on it. He called me to get it from him and I was able to get him to open his mouth to take it from him. My husband told him he was a bad dog and Boom turned and bit him. 

Then the bone thing witht he growling.

*sighs* 

I want to get him into obedience classes but because I wasnt paid this summer (Im a part time teacher) I can't afford right now to get him into classes. I love my dog, and I would never think of giving him up. I know obedience classes would be both good and fun for both of us. He's a smart dog. He does seem to be going through a bit of a stage where he doesnt listen as well. That would also be part of my inlaws fault but there's a whole other story.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

It sort of seems like a stage to me also. When we first got Casper he was perfect! About 3-4 weeks later he was so naughty! He chewed everything, ate everything, and pottied everywhere (even though he knew he wasn't supposed too!) Now he's being an angel again.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

boom booms mom---to tell you the truth, none of mine have ever done that to me. even when sprites upset, she'll run around to find a toy to bite. and thats when she's really mad. when our nieces hurt them, sprite snaps the air, but never bit them. i think its just a little like "im showing you that you hurt me, dont do it again" and if our nieces do it again, sprite bites the air again. ellie just runs away. boom boom should be used to having her hair and skin tugged a little. 

my advice is to just start doing sit stays, down stays, heel-on your own. www.unclematty.com has helped me A LOT. call uncle matty (matthew margolis) and ask for advice. he does phone consultations too. i have no idea how much that costs, but he's really easy to talk to.


----------



## lemonlenny (Nov 21, 2006)

> Boom has had some agressive tendancies. He had a lil kid about two months ago pull his hair on his head and he snapped at the kid.. he didn't get the kid (I think had he wanted to he would have) but I couldn't blame him for defending himself. (The kid pulled his hair so hard Boom cried!) After that for atleast a month if a kid petted him I'd have to watch very closely because he would sometimes try to nip at kids. He's much better about that now as I made him be around kids to relearn the trust there. I'm also much more picky about what kids I let pet him.
> 
> He has also bitten me once to the point of drawing blood. He had a bone (i think) under the table, I reached to pet him and he got my thumb good. This was the day AFTER the kid thing. He did a very simular thing to my MIL. I took this as an alpha dog thing. Every time I went to pet him or play with him or take him out or do anything I made him sit for me first. I also worked more with him on basic things like sit and down and come. (I can't seem to teach him to stay).
> 
> ...


I noticed on dogster that your dog is a pomeranian/maltese mix. i've never had a pomeranian myself but my aunt had one when i stayed with her many years ago. that was a very, very snappy dog. i really didn't like her at all. & she was known to bite my aunt too. 

with the bone thing, my g/f had a maltese and some shitzu mixed with i don't know what, and he growled at me when i tried to pull a bone out of his mouth. i don't believe what they say about not hitting dogs, i let him have it and he was much better. i believe they have a pretty good sense about things. my g/f also has a maltese and she bit wallpaper once i hit her really hard twice on her butt and she looked at me like "you wouldn't dare do it again". and i never hit her again, and she never bit wallpaper again. and she kinda knows i wont hit her. cuz when these 2 dogs fight, i act like i will hit both, but i am always purposely slower with the maltese so she knows i can never succesfully hit her. anyways, my point is that they just have a good connection with humans. not really related to hitting or not, or showing who's boss or not. the absolute only way i know of to stop their bad habits is during pup-hood. i know it's real hard when they get bigger. i don't think hitting boom boom will work at this stage. maybe being distant and commanding with him for awhile and no sleeping in the bed for him for a while for starters, and then apply other actions stemming from that. but it may not be possible. it is a little scary/dissapointing when they growl at you or try to snap you when you try to fiddle with a bone half in their mouth. as an owner, i would always hope they would let me do that.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I noticed on dogster that your dog is a pomeranian/maltese mix. i've never had a pomeranian myself but my aunt had one when i stayed with her many years ago. that was a very, very snappy dog. i really didn't like her at all. & she was known to bite my aunt too.
> 
> with the bone thing, my g/f had a maltese and some shitzu mixed with i don't know what, and he growled at me when i tried to pull a bone out of his mouth. *i don't believe what they say about not hitting dogs, i let him have it and he was much better. * i believe they have a pretty good sense about things. *my g/f also has a maltese and she bit wallpaper once i hit her really hard twice on her butt and she looked at me like "you wouldn't dare do it again".* and i never hit her again, and she never bit wallpaper again. and she kinda knows i wont hit her. cuz when these 2 dogs fight, i act like i will hit both, but i am always purposely slower with the maltese so she knows i can never succesfully hit her. anyways, my point is that they just have a good connection with humans. not really related to hitting or not, or showing who's boss or not. the absolute only way i know of to stop their bad habits is during pup-hood. i know it's real hard when they get bigger. i don't think hitting boom boom will work at this stage. maybe being distant and commanding with him for awhile and no sleeping in the bed for him for a while for starters, and then apply other actions stemming from that. but it may not be possible. it is a little scary/dissapointing when they growl at you or try to snap you when you try to fiddle with a bone half in their mouth. as an owner, i would always hope they would let me do that.....[/B]


I am totally repulsed by the descriptions of the way you treated those dogs. [attachment=16624:attachment]


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Ceasar Milan (think what you want







)
had a couple different segments involving
Maltese with issues similar to what you've shared.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I noticed on dogster that your dog is a pomeranian/maltese mix. i've never had a pomeranian myself but my aunt had one when i stayed with her many years ago. that was a very, very snappy dog. i really didn't like her at all. & she was known to bite my aunt too.
> 
> with the bone thing, my g/f had a maltese and some shitzu mixed with i don't know what, and he growled at me when i tried to pull a bone out of his mouth. i don't believe what they say about not hitting dogs, i let him have it and he was much better. i believe they have a pretty good sense about things. my g/f also has a maltese and she bit wallpaper once i hit her really hard twice on her butt and she looked at me like "you wouldn't dare do it again". and i never hit her again, and she never bit wallpaper again. and she kinda knows i wont hit her. cuz when these 2 dogs fight, i act like i will hit both, but i am always purposely slower with the maltese so she knows i can never succesfully hit her. anyways, my point is that they just have a good connection with humans. not really related to hitting or not, or showing who's boss or not. the absolute only way i know of to stop their bad habits is during pup-hood. i know it's real hard when they get bigger. i don't think hitting boom boom will work at this stage. maybe being distant and commanding with him for awhile and no sleeping in the bed for him for a while for starters, and then apply other actions stemming from that. but it may not be possible. it is a little scary/dissapointing when they growl at you or try to snap you when you try to fiddle with a bone half in their mouth. as an owner, i would always hope they would let me do that.....[/B]


first of all, this is a very old thread (try looking at the dates before you reply).... 

secondly, i think maybe you had a difficult childhood...so i'm going to try and let your behavior pass..... ...this time... 
but if i knew it would help....i would hit you twice, real hard to get you to stop. but, unlike you, i wouldn't stop there if _your_ behavior continued.

have a nice day!


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294237
> 
> 
> 
> ...


















I think she's serious.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294237
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I think we need to get lenny and richard together, they could wack each other.

SAD!
Melanie*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=294245
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Carrie doesn't joke around. She is FOR SERIOUS!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

This is a stage that we call "the terrible twos" with human children. It's a phase and will pass. All of the suggestions have been good ones.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> This is a stage that we call "the terrible twos" with human children. It's a phase and will pass. All of the suggestions have been good ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh, I hope I am not understanding correctly... Are you saying that this is a "good one"...."_my g/f also has a maltese and she bit wallpaper once i hit her really hard twice on her butt and...._."


----------



## Elly B. (Oct 27, 2006)

I nudge Nick over with a socked toe when he is in the 'fixated' stage winding up to bark, and 'no' him strongly. I think that is about all the violence that ever needs to be done. Dogs respond strongly to touch and even a light touch can be very powerful.

It is my opinion that anything more than that is just a person taking out their frustrations on the dog and nothing that will actually help the dog. Dogs are pretty tough and they can take a lot of roughousing, but I think says something about a person when he vents violently on an animal.

I really think you should reconsider the school of thought that people shouldn't hit their dogs.

All said and done, you have to consider what you are teaching a dog - it is my experience that every time you interact with a dog, it learns something. What it learns may not be what you meant for it to learn. The classic example is scolding a dog when you find its mess on the floor - the dog learns that whatever it was doing at the time of the scolding (playing, eating, etc) is bad, not that the mess is bad. When you hit a dog for whatever reason, odds are good that what it learned is 'PEOPLE HURT ME'. That leads the dog to be MORE defensive and unpleasant, not LESS. While I believe you are probably a subscriber to the 'tough but fair' school of thought (if the dog wasn't ________, she wouldn't have been smacked), you have to consider that you may well be undermining your own attempts at corrective action.

Take some time to look at some owners and their dogs. I think you will find that the people who violently discipline their animals have just as hard a time as people who don't discipline their animals. This is not even just particular to dogs.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

a couple of things, as someone said this was a very old thread, i would have to question what lemonlenny was searching for to reply specificaly to something so old, also it seems it was brought up for no other reason to "start something" and although the english "sounded" very good the users IP is from a foreign country that people will use to cover who they really are

very sad and childish

thread closed


----------

